# african show cichlids for sale



## cujobugsy (May 18, 2012)

Hi i have show quality african cichlids for sale 
price range $5-$10 $15-$20

pics of actual cichlids
trades welcome aquarium,filter,pump etc

647-760-5957 TEXT PREFERD PLS

PICK UP ONLY (jane & shepard


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

This should be posted in the for sale section.


----------

